

Thialfi: A Client Notification Service for Internet-Scale Applications - sabmayahai
http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp11/proceedings/abstracts.html#10-adya

======
sabmayahai
Here is the PDF:
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrust...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en//pubs/archive/37474.pdf)

